# Katha In Punjabi For Serious Seekers



## Astroboy (Jan 15, 2008)

This is a series of Kathas in Punjabi Language which have inspired me and I wish to share them with everyone.






2293_Meri_Meri_Karte_Janam_Gayo.mp3 http://www.sikhwisdom.com/download/...ommended)/2293_Meri_Meri_Karte_Janam_Gayo.mp3


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 9, 2008)

2291_Hamre_Pran_Gopal_Gobind.mp3


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 16, 2008)

Kirtan and Katha by Bhai Balwinder Singh Rangila

YouTube - Ram Ram Karta Sabh Jag Phira Ram Na Payea Jaye(Part1)
YouTube - Ram Ram Karta Sabh Jag Phira Ram Na Payea Jaye(Part2)
YouTube - Ram Ram Karta Sabh Jag Phira Ram Na Payea Jaye(Part3)
YouTube - Ram Ram Karta Sabh Jag Phira Ram Na Payea Jaye(Part4)
YouTube - Ram Ram Karta Sabh Jag Phira Ram Na Payea Jaye(Part5)
YouTube - Ram Ram Karta Sabh Jag Phira Ram Na Payea Jaye(Part6)
__________________


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 17, 2008)

02 Tiyag Sagal Siaanupaa - FEB 2006.mp3 http://www.sikhwisdom.com/download/...hly Recommended)/02_Tiyag_Sagal_Siaanupaa.mp3


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 8, 2009)

YouTube - Bhai Ram Singh Kathavachak-(GuruGyan Mission) 005


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 8, 2009)

YouTube - Bhai Ram Singh Kathavachak-(GuruGyan Mission) 006


----------

